# A Seal



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I came across this bad tempered sod this morning, just about to let my dogs off, could have been nasty, it was over 100 yards from the sea and on the dirt road going the wrong way, 
i put the dogs back in the car , and what a carry on i had getting it back to the sea, for something that cant move on land very well they can jump forward quick, it took me a hour to get it 10 yards from the water, as soon as i hit the slippy stuff i grabbed it by the tail andd dragged it ha ha, it was going crazy, 
last time i seen it, ity was heading out to sea, jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

So you not only make slingshots you wrestle seals as well !!!
Martin


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks nourishing.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

they have a strong jaw on them, they can bite a crab or a big fish in half with ease, i know it weighed a bit ha ha, jeff


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

You are a good man.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Is that a leopard seal? Looks to be one. It is probably why you mention the bite. I heard you do not want to be bitten by one of those, if it's a leopard seal.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

You are a wild man, I would not even think of dragging it to the water.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Is that a leopard seal? Looks to be one. It is probably why you mention the bite. I heard you do not want to be bitten by one of those, if it's a leopard seal.


No its just one of our common seals, it was hanging around this morning about 50 yards out at sea, ive got a bad back now dragging it, it was like dragging a sack full of wet sand that wanted to go the other way ha ha , jeff


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you believe it? But I guess it was to be expected from the likes of his kind.

It flippin' blubbered about being dragged to where it belonged, and it sealed the deal on your back.

It is morning, that is my excuse for the weak play on words.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeff: Good man and well done!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

